# matrix pharma test enanthate250????



## Otto76 (Sep 9, 2006)

has anyone seen matrix pharm underground labs test enanthate 250????and if so are they good company???


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=69292


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 9, 2006)

Otto76 said:


> has anyone seen matrix pharm underground labs test enanthate 250????and if so are they good company???


I love this song..... 

Go away little girl
Go away little girl
Your hurting me more
each minute you delay. 


Post your stats my friend and you might get some help. Failure to do so will result in detention after school~!


----------



## Heimir (Sep 9, 2006)

So you guys needs stats to know if a UG lab is good or not?

Funny as shit.

He did not ask for cycle advice or if he should use it or not.
Just a simple question about a certain lab.

I dont know anything about that lab.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

Heimir said:


> So you guys needs stats to know if a UG lab is good or not?
> 
> Funny as shit.
> 
> ...


We don't give out illegal steroid advice to 15 year olds, feel free to do that if you want son.

You might try reading the rules here before you open your big mouth.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> We don't give out illegal steroid advice to 15 year olds, feel free to do that if you want son.
> 
> You might try reading the rules here before you open your big mouth.


He doesn't have a big mouth, but no brains for questioning your first reply.


----------



## Heimir (Sep 10, 2006)

What a joke.
Asking for weight and bodyfat for a ugl question.
Or diet?

The two of you guys are funny.

Also foreman, dont call me son, I am older then you.

I read the rules and cant find anywhere it say you have to provide bodyfat to ask a ugl question.


----------



## Otto76 (Sep 17, 2006)

im 29 not 15 since you cant add you know....76 means 1976..just a question if they are legit or someone herd of them not how to take them...


----------



## Otto76 (Sep 17, 2006)

it is written in english so i just was wondering since its not from mexico


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

Heimir said:


> What a joke.
> Asking for weight and bodyfat for a ugl question.
> Or diet?
> 
> ...


 
Well son I gave a link to the rules and he did not answer, this indicates he is too young and/or not ready for a cycle yet.




Effective today, Tuesday, August 22. 2006, in order to post a request for advice or feedback for anabolics usage, _*you must provide the following info*_ in your initial post to your thread topic:

1) Age
2) Weight and *Percent BodyFat*
3) Years of Consistant Training experience
4) Previous Cycle experience
5) Training routine and Diet
6) Cycle Goals


----------



## Heimir (Sep 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Well son I gave a link to the rules and he did not answer, this indicates he is too young and/or not ready for a cycle yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He did not ask for usage information.
No question about dosage, what to use, etc.
He asked if the lab is a good company.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds like an open source lab.........


----------

